# Automatic Late Delivery :|



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I call this an automatic late delivery because by the time I received the ping for Hot Wheels, I was supposed to have already picked it up...25 minutes ago. Normally this isn't a problem because there's still a buffer of time to deliver to the customer, but I now had only 15 minutes remaining. Unfortunately, the restaurant was over 15 minutes away, and when I arrived they weren't even ready. Then the customer was another 15+ minutes away...

I wonder if it's worth complaining to Support or just taking my first late delivery.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

you shoulda called support right away so you have some sort of documentation that it wasnt your fault

this happens a lot with hot wheels you just gotta let support know everytime so it wont count against you


----------



## Cb88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Also send a email to Amazon flex support thru the app.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Hit Wheels is terrible. Today I got sent to pick up from a restaurant that was 30 minutes drive from me, then deliver to an address that was 20 minutes drive away. Absolutely ridiculous that they would have assigned me to pick up so far from my designated wait area. Put 35 miles on my car for a $5 tip.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Somewhere on this site I have written (or read) a procedure to go through when you are assigned a late Hotwheels pick up.

To summarize, be proactive and friendly to support. Don't get stressed about the food delivery being late. (It is a known flaw in the Amazon Restaurant platform and, eventually, they are trying to separate the package couriers from Hotwheels deliveries.)

*Call support and tell CSR you have asked the restaurant about the time the food would be ready when you arrived and then again ten minutes later. Tell CSR you would like them to note that you made this call proactively.

*When you get the food, call support AGAIN and ask CSR to call the customer to ask if they would still like the delivery completed. Once again, be courteous to support so they are able to single-task quicker. It is important that you have CSR call the customer so that you are not giving your customer expectations you cannot fulfill.

*When CSR says customer would still like delivery (why wouldn't they?!?) you can then deliver and not fear any negative ratings or backlash. 

I have done this dozens of times (mostly at one great Himalayan restaurant that cooks one dish at a time regardless of how busy they are). I have never had an email about late deliveries.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Hit Wheels is terrible. Today I got sent to pick up from a restaurant that was 30 minutes drive from me, then deliver to an address that was 20 minutes drive away. Absolutely ridiculous that they would have assigned me to pick up so far from my designated wait area. Put 35 miles on my car for a $5 tip.


You don't get hourly on Hot Wheels?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Yea there is the hourly. With the amount of mileage I put on tho, it really wasn't worth it.


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

What I've been doing for hot wheels lately is just stay in the area where the last dropoff happened and wait until I get assigned a new restaurant to pick up from. It's a completely waste of time / gas to drive back to where Amazon decided to pick its wait point only to drive away 15 mns or so (sometimes back in the area you had your last drop) when you get assigned a delivery. 
Been working allright for me so far this week.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I was thinking of doing that. I'm worried I might get in trouble for not heading back to designated wait area tho.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I was thinking of doing that. I'm worried I might get in trouble for not heading back to designated wait area tho.


You do not need to worry about being at the designated area to get new requests. Nor will you get in trouble for not being there.

Think of it this way - you have probably received new HotWheels requests when you were not at the designated area, haven't you? It makes no difference where you are located, you are only obligated to make on-time deliveries. The designated areas are a way of getting couriers more quickly to local restaurant pick up locations. In Seattle, I sometimes get next pick up request when I am either en route, or just finishing the last delivery.


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

Exactly. I'm pretty sure that as long as you get to the end point delivery on time, you're all good


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Do you guys just leave the app as if you are in transit to waiting area but pull over near your last stop? Or do you hit the button in top right and say GPS not working but you are at destination?


----------



## tryingoutflex (Dec 8, 2016)

I leave the app running but pull over near my last stop and just keep waiting. I try not to hit the GPS button too much..Amazon may keep track of how many times your gps isnt working and something might happen? Who knows? Better be safe than sorry


----------

